# Tax rebate



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking the best way to stimulate the economy is with a family fishing trip. We were thinking about the 52 hour on the Big E but for four people that will be a rather large tab. 

We would really like to make it out to the floaters for some tuna but don't know how the wife would fare on a CC on an overnighter. So if there are any experienced tuna fishermen out looking for someone to pick a fuel tab on a floater trip please give me a call. My sons are 14 and 16 and we all have experience offshore don't get drunk sick or stupid. 

Scott Heiser 

Lake Jackson, TX

979 285-7454


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

where do u usally port out of?


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Freeport but will travel


----------

